# Auditing form  / Ophthalmology   E&M assistance



## CODING1234 (Jan 7, 2016)

Any ideas where I can find an auditing form that can be easy to utilize for the eye exam? 


Thanks,


----------



## jdibble (Jan 7, 2016)

Go to the Novitas website - it has a specialty score sheet for an Eye exam.

http://www.novitas-solutions.com/we...-state=t4se3c85r_42&_afrLoop=244375403932000#!

Hope that helps!


----------



## CODING1234 (Jan 7, 2016)

Awesome!!  Thanks a bunch !


----------

